# Onto the next one...super legit SUV17 build



## Dillusion

Well, my super best awesome Shadowcast in the universe officially sold today...time for an upgrade.

New specs as follows:

Ankona suv17 with medium grey hull and pearl grey interior and deck
Aluminum continental trailer
New (10hrs) Yamaha 50 2 stroke with powertech scb3
Open bulkhead
12gal built in tank
center console with no feedback steering
Rear storage locker
Rear platform

I will be installing/rigging:
Lenco 9x9 trim tabs
2013 Yamaha controls
Livorsi led nav lights
Custom toggle switch panel
Teleflex tach
Hella anchor light 
Bilge
Blue sea fuse panel with badass wiring
Odyssey pc680
Stainless cup holders
Vmarine stainless pp holders


...aaaaand that's all I can think of for now. Everything is ordered, and ankona said the wait is about 8 weeks till I can pick it up. So....you will have to deal with two months of me posting photos of accessories in the mean time.


----------



## DuckNut

The only thing you forgot is the for sale sign ;D ;D


----------



## anytide

cant wait......
you should do 3 or 4 at a time? [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## Guest

> The only thing you forgot is the for sale sign   ;D   ;D


I'm pretty sure he'll keep this one for a while. :

The New Skiff sounds about as good as you can get in regards to it's overall performance, but for God's sake it deserves to be left a Tiller!

*don't have carpet installed under the gunnels
*Gel Coat, Seadek or a combination 
*CNC some under gunnel rod holders
*Vance Jack Plate
* get the 9x9 "Edge Mount" Lenco Tabs


Aluminum Helm with Jump seat and stand out if you are dead set on a remote.


----------



## --AL--

x2 on avoiding carpet under the gunnels. I didn't do it and glad I didn't, especially when its time to clean. Consider the LED indicator tab switch from Lenco, very handy (pricey though). And check out Cudacustoms cupholders, it took me a while to find good cupholders.


----------



## cturner149

> Well, my super best awesome Shadowcast in the universe officially sold today...time for an upgrade.
> 
> New specs as follows:
> 
> Ankona suv17 with medium grey hull and pearl grey interior and deck
> Aluminum continental trailer
> New (10hrs) Yamaha 50 2 stroke with powertech scb3
> Open bulkhead
> 12gal built in tank
> center console with no feedback steering
> Rear storage locker
> Rear platform
> 
> I will be installing/rigging:
> Lenco 9x9 trim tabs
> 2013 Yamaha controls
> Livorsi led nav lights
> Custom toggle switch panel
> Teleflex tach
> Hella anchor light
> Bilge
> Blue sea fuse panel with badass wiring
> Odyssey pc680
> Stainless cup holders
> Vmarine stainless pp holders
> 
> 
> ...aaaaand that's all I can think of for now. Everything is ordered, and ankona said the wait is about 8 weeks till I can pick it up. So....you will have to deal with two months of me posting photos of accessories in the mean time.


Where on earth did you find that outboard?? Nice!


----------



## Dillusion

> x2 on avoiding carpet under the gunnels. I didn't do it and glad I didn't, especially when its time to clean. Consider the LED indicator tab switch from Lenco, very handy (pricey though). And check out Cudacustoms cupholders, it took me a while to find good cupholders.


I'm putting in stainless cup holders, so no need to clamp ons. I was considering the LED indicators for the TT's but it was just too much...over $150 for a switch.



> The only thing you forgot is the for sale sign   ;D   ;D
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he'll keep this one for a while. :
> 
> The New Skiff sounds about as good as you can get in regards to it's overall performance, but for God's sake it deserves to be left a Tiller!
> 
> *don't have carpet installed under the gunnels
> *Gel Coat, Seadek or a combination
> *CNC some under gunnel rod holders
> *Vance Jack Plate
> * get the 9x9 "Edge Mount" Lenco Tabs
> 
> 
> Aluminum Helm with Jump seat and stand out if you are dead set on a remote.
Click to expand...

I am getting the lenco 9x9 edge mounts. Should be here today so I'll take some pics.

I am not doing a jack plate, we talked about this....

Also just emailed Erin about the carpeting, I will not be doing it and I'll take the skiff to tyler to do seadek later on.


----------



## Dillusion

> SNIP
> 
> Where on earth did you find that outboard?? Nice!


Got lucky on craigslist I guess...guy had it up for weeks though.


----------



## swampfox

X2 on the Seadek under gunnell. I got it full length on my Lostmen and love it. My last boat had carpet. It wasn't too bad since it was black. But I would take carpet over nothing. My old Okumas wont die(10years+) And they are beat to hell and bare metal. From a skiff two back that was bare spray chop. Might as well been 80 grit. ;D


----------



## paint it black

While you're at it, put in another deposit at Ankona for your next build. It'll get rid of your wait time for the next skiff.


----------



## Guest

> While you're at it, put in another deposit at Ankona for your next build. It'll get rid of your wait time for the next skiff.



I really thought with your recent acquired taste of Expensive Fly Reels/Rods you would just skip the next 5 Skiffs and put that 11K down on a Hells Bay Professional or Chittum Skiff and be done.


----------



## AfterHours2

Look forward to reading the 100+ pages of the build. With sea dek being the #1 type of material used for interior lining, I would not even fathom why someone would go with carpet on a new build. That crap belongs on bass boats at best. Just the thought of removing the adhesive is enough for me. Theres a guy from Orlando that runs a SUV with a Tohatsu tiller all the time in the Lagoon and it sure is sweet. Best of luck on the build..


----------



## Dillusion

> While you're at it, put in another deposit at Ankona for your next build. It'll get rid of your wait time for the next skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought with your recent acquired taste of Expensive Fly Reels/Rods you would just skip the next 5 Skiffs and put that 11K down on a Hells Bay Professional or Chittum Skiff and be done.
Click to expand...

My plan is to get a whipray eventually...I'm doing the 'gradual trade-up' plan.



> While you're at it, put in another deposit at Ankona for your next build. It'll get rid of your wait time for the next skiff.


Ankona does not make another skiff after this one that I would want.


----------



## --AL--

> With Seadek being the #1 type of material used for interior lining, I would not even fathom why someone would go with carpet on a new build.


Problem with Seadek besides cost and adhesive removal is cats. Cats like to sharpen their claws on it. One pass will screw up the Seadek and probably not sharpen the cat's claws anyway. Keep the cats away.


----------



## Dillusion

> With Seadek being the #1 type of material used for interior lining, I would not even fathom why someone would go with carpet on a new build.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with Seadek besides cost and adhesive removal is cats. Cats like to sharpen their claws on it. One pass will screw up the Seadek and probably not sharpen the cat's claws anyway. Keep the cats away.
Click to expand...

I keep mine garaged, so it'll be fine. I hate cats.


----------



## Dillusion

Time to entertain with photos.

Lots of parts have come in this week from ebay/amazon. Most everything is here from the fuel/water seperator to the wiring...I'm still missing a few things to come early next week hopefully.

Lenco 9x9 Edgemounts with switch...brand new..got the whole set with switch for $400. Score!










2013 Yamaha 704 surface mount binnacle control...made an offer on ebay for $150 and the guy accepted! Score again!










I've ordered so many parts and have had so many boxes each day that my mail lady just said screw it and left me the whole USPS bin she uses to carry stuff around. Now it's full of parts:










In there you can see most of the small parts...toggles, bilge parts, odyssey battery, fuse panel, tachometer, cup holders, gps mount, etc.

Going to get the outboard tommorow morning at 6AM...will post more picturez when I get home.


----------



## Shadowcast

Can't wait to see this one...


----------



## Bissell

You should use toggles on the tabs, it will keep the dash looking uniform.. 
And carpet under any gunnels is stupid.. Like someone said befor, keep it in the bass boats!


----------



## Dillusion

Welp, got the motor today. Super clean.

Compression cold and after 10 mins of running checked out fine on all cylinders. Idled for 15 minutes and didn't stall out...so I bought it.

Have a small startup issue to look at but that's all.

Brought it home, cleaned it up, waxed it, etc.


----------



## redsonthefly

I thought you said you were getting a "real" skiff this time ;D
That motor is clean! Nice find


----------



## Guest

> Time to entertain with photos.
> 
> Lots of parts have come in this week from ebay/amazon. Most everything is here from the fuel/water seperator to the wiring...I'm still missing a few things to come early next week hopefully.
> 
> Lenco 9x9 Edgemounts with switch...brand new..got the whole set with switch for $400. Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Yamaha 704 surface mount binnacle control...made an offer on ebay for $150 and the guy accepted! Score again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered so many parts and have had so many boxes each day that my mail lady just said screw it and left me the whole USPS bin she uses to carry stuff around. Now it's full of parts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In there you can see most of the small parts...toggles, bilge parts, odyssey battery, fuse panel, tachometer, cup holders, gps mount, etc.
> 
> Going to get the outboard tommorow morning at 6AM...will post more picturez when I get home.



Nice, but will playing with that stuff really get you through the next 2 months? Waxing will only help a little.

Medium Gray Hull Yamaha 50 [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] 

Aqua Mist Hull Yamaha 50. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## jboriol

Sounds like a cool build. Yam 50 is a great engine, mine has 60 hrs and also sputters a little on start up. Though after it warms up, it runs perfect and starts again no problem. I can run my 16 ft skiff all day on 6-8 gal. Of fuel. What's the deal with hp rating on a 17suv...50hp 2s is ok?

Look forward to pics....
If you are cool with it, I would appreciate a pm with options and pricing on your rig, I would not mind something similar.


----------



## Dillusion

> Sounds like a cool build. Yam 50 is a great engine, mine has 60 hrs and also sputters a little on start up.  Though after it warms up, it runs perfect and starts again no problem.  I can run my 16 ft skiff all day on 6-8 gal. Of fuel.  What's the deal with hp rating on a 17suv...50hp 2s is ok?
> 
> Look forward to pics....
> If you are cool with it, I would appreciate a pm with options and pricing on your rig, I would not mind something similar.


Yes a 50hp 2s is ok with an SUV, I'm not sure if they are doing something differently during the build process, though, to accomodate it (such as more foam or something?). I told them ahead of time.


----------



## Dillusion

Powertech SCB3










V-Marine PP Holders


----------



## samay

Can't wait until this one goes up for sale. Would prefer it if you'd wait until winter to sell it though


----------



## Dillusion

Got the livorsi led lights in today. From the looks of it, I am forced to do shark eyes...oh well

They are BRIGHT. Holy moly they will blind you...


----------



## Sheremeta

What made you go with that style vmarine? I'm torn between that style and the spindle style.


----------



## Dillusion

> What made you go with that style vmarine? I'm torn between that style and the spindle style.


Price


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. Looking forward to seeing Mel's work. SUV's are awesome.


----------



## Dillusion

More messing around. Just doing what I can without a hull to rig...

Stare at my outboard all day...










Installed anew throttle and shift cables as well as battery cables...










Wired up the tachometer. With all red wires instead of green/yellow/red lol


----------



## cutrunner

Someone will thankyou for the wiring down thw road :


----------



## Dillusion

> Someone will thankyou for the wiring down thw road :


Lol...I have a huge spool of red and black but no green or yellow. They'll get over it.


----------



## Cbevers

I have those v marine push pole holders hopefully they are the three screw model. The four screw model ripped out of my boat and hasn't been right since. The spindle type seems a little better. Just my 2cents.


----------



## --AL--

Are those sharkeyes for your cc? I'm in the process of replacing the navigation lights on the cc with the detachable rod style type for the bow. Reason being, I'd like to install some interior led lighting but the navigation lights on the cc light up the whole inside of the boat in bright red and green xmas decor, lol. I also changed that stock all-around light (that fills with water) with the detachable rod kind. All led of course.


----------



## Dillusion

> Are those sharkeyes for your cc? I'm in the process of replacing the navigation lights on the cc with the detachable rod style type for the bow. Reason being, I'd like to install some interior led lighting but the navigation lights on the cc light up the whole inside of the boat in bright red and green xmas decor, lol. I also changed that stock all-around light (that fills with water) with the detachable rod kind. All led of course.


I was going to do center console shark eyes but decided against it. I will be doing bow shark eyes in the hull instead. These lights cannot be installed on a center console as they have no forward tilt and can't be seen from head-on if installed on a vertical surface.


----------



## davefishing

> Everything is ordered, and ankona said the wait is about 8 weeks till I can pick it up.


Only 8 weeks. I am 4 monthes into the wait on a copperhead. How did you get only 8 weeks?
Please someone tell me it is worth the wait. Or PM me.


----------



## Dillusion

> Everything is ordered, and ankona said the wait is about 8 weeks till I can pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 8 weeks. I am 4 monthes into the wait on a copperhead. How did you get only 8 weeks?
> Please someone tell me it is worth the wait. Or PM me.
Click to expand...

SUV and copperhead are different assembly lines. The wait for an SUV is only 2 months right now, copperhead is 6 months.


----------



## --AL--

I waited 8 months from deposit to pick up (for the suv). Then I waited 2 weeks for the engine to get rigged. Then the weekend of the first voyage it rained like hell. Then the following weekend it was windy and freezing...

Anyway, I'm passed all that and have gone out pretty much every weekend.


----------



## Dillusion

> I waited 8 months from deposit to pick up (for the suv). Then I waited 2 weeks for the engine to get rigged. Then the weekend of the first voyage it rained like hell. Then the following weekend it was windy and freezing...
> 
> Anyway, I'm passed all that and have gone out pretty much every weekend.


Well, I guess wait time fluctuates lol


----------



## paint it black

wait time obviously fluctuates, depending on how many orders are in place for each model.


----------



## RonBari

Last year I waited about 4 months for my SUV. My nephew recently ordered one and Erin said the wait time is indeed shorter now.. for that model, but much longer for a Copperhead. Yes.. obviously different molds and assembly lines.

All I can say is, it was worth the wait.


----------



## Dillusion

Change of plans. Hull and interior with be pearl grey and the cap will be Matterhorn white. This way the yamaha outboard will stand out more.

Started some rigging tonight:


----------



## dawsonwl

Is there supposed to be a fuse between the battery switch and the fuse panel? I have the same panel and I am about to install it, just wondering since you have probably done this more than me... I think the directions say you need a 125A fuse?


----------



## Dillusion

> Is there supposed to be a fuse between the battery switch and the fuse panel?  I have the same panel and I am about to install it, just wondering since you have probably done this more than me... I think the directions say you need a 125A fuse?


No, never seen it like that....I think you are talking about a breaker? I am using a 50a breaker in between th panel and the switch.


----------



## dawsonwl

look in the bottom right of this diagram, I have the bluesea systems 5029 ST Blade Fuse Block - 12 Circuits with Cover:

http://assets.bluesea.com/files/resources/instructions/Wiring-Diagram-5029_5034.pdf


----------



## dawsonwl

I think this is the link to your units wiring diagram, shows the same thing...
http://assets.bluesea.com/files/resources/instructions/Wiring-Diagram-5025_5030.pdf


----------



## Dillusion

> I think this is the link to your units wiring diagram, shows the same thing...
> http://assets.bluesea.com/files/resources/instructions/Wiring-Diagram-5025_5030.pdf


Yeah, I am using a 50a thermal breaker in between. Not 125 though.


----------



## --AL--

I have the blue sea 12 circuit panel as well and unless you don't see yourself adding devices later (doubt it) you should consider it. It is a serious PITA to work in the CC of an SUV after the fact. My neck has never been the same.


----------



## Dillusion

*Update from Ankona: Hull should be sprayed in two weeks.*

Finally got my outboard running awesomely:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ1US5J6hYw[/media]


----------



## Dillusion

Also, added in the breaker the other day to my electric panel


----------



## Sheremeta

Nice job!


----------



## Dillusion

Got the notice from Ankona! My hull is being sprayed after the Memorial Day break!!!! WOOOOO!!!!










Also, did some money wasting this week.

Replaced the oil fill cap because it was fading from black to a greyish color:










Replaced the yamaha '50' decals with new one because the old ones were chipping and scratched:



















Also got an inline check valve for the bilge pump so water doesnt come back into the skiff:


----------



## mikeregas

> Also, added in the breaker the other day to my electric panel


What gauge wire are you using from switch to breaker to panel. 
Whats the reason for the breaker?
How thick is the starboard?

Thanks


----------



## Dillusion

> Also, added in the breaker the other day to my electric panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What gauge wire are you using from switch to breaker to panel.
> Whats the reason for the breaker?
> How thick is the starboard?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

8ga wire.
Breaker is there in case the amperage draw exceeds what the fuse panel can handle. I honestly don't know exactly why it's there I just know you need to have one between a battery switch and the fuse panel.
The starboard is 1/4 and will be glued onto the center console with generous amounts of 5200 so no holes are made.


----------



## mikeregas

> Breaker is there in case the amperage draw exceeds what the fuse panel can handle. I honestly don't know exactly why it's there I just know you need to have one between a battery switch and the fuse panel.


I am not gonna lie, here I am totally lost on how big of a breaker should be before the fuses. I am assuming it needs to be more than the total draw and less than 125amps. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## Dillusion

> Breaker is there in case the amperage draw exceeds what the fuse panel can handle. I honestly don't know exactly why it's there I just know you need to have one between a battery switch and the fuse panel.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not gonna lie, here I am totally lost on how big of a breaker should be before the fuses. I am assuming it needs to be more than the total draw and less than 125amps. Is my assumption correct?
Click to expand...

Less than or equal to 125 amps. 125amps is what the schematic says for the fuse panel I believe. I am using a 50A because that's more than enough for that I could possibly connect to that panel....and keep in mind this is with 'continuous' draw. Your trim tabs, lights, gauges, bilge, etc are not always on, or even on at the same time for that matter.


----------



## cutrunner

125 amps is like a 8hp electric winch...


----------



## mikeregas

Thanks for all your help!!!

I am thinking a 50 - 60 amp breaker. I will have on the breaker the following:

Nav Lights LED 2.4 amps (16-20)
All Around Light 3amps (16-20)
Bildge Pump 2.7 amps (4-10)
Livewell Pump 1.4 or 2.5 amps (4-10)
LED Livewell Light .75 amps (4-10)
Cockpit LED LIghts .75 amps (16-20)
Possibly Underwater LED 14 amps (4-10)
Lenco Trim Tabs(later down the road)

the numbers on the end are the length of the run roundtrip in approximate feet.

Do you all think I am on the right track or to high or to low of amp breaker?

Thanks


----------



## Dillusion

Blue sea makes a 70A breaker. Should work just fine for you.


----------



## mikeregas

Thanks I appreciate it. 

They are starting your boat next week? That is awesome. 

Erin is telling me mine should start in the middle of June, I hope so I'd love for it to be done by beginning of August to go spend some time in the Keys to break it in.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Blue sea makes a 70A breaker. Should work just fine for you.


That's way to much! Even 50amp's is to much for the stuff you have running.


----------



## mikeregas

> Blue sea makes a 70A breaker. Should work just fine for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's way to much! Even 50amp's is to much for the stuff you have running.
Click to expand...

What is your suggestion and why? All the feedback is very much appreciated. I just want to make sure that I get one that doesn't trip the breaker every time I turn a light on or flip a switch.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## cutrunner

More like a 40


----------



## Bissell

The 50 is fine. The breaker is to protect your wires anyways.


----------



## Dillusion

Picked up my double-thick cushion last week. This will go on the rear bench for the passenger and myself:


----------



## BayStYat

Looks great Matt


----------



## cuttingedgefoam

> Picked up my double-thick cushion last week. This will go on the rear bench for the passenger and myself:


Where'd you get cushion and how much if you don't mind. I would love something similar for my skiff 

Please and thank you


----------



## Dillusion

> Picked up my double-thick cushion last week. This will go on the rear bench for the passenger and myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get cushion and how much if you don't mind. I would love something similar for my skiff
> 
> Please and thank you
Click to expand...

Local marine upholstery company in Central Florida. Do a google search in your area for 'marine upholstery' or look on craigslist, you should find a bunch around you.

I paid less than $100 for that cushion in the photo. It is 34" by 10" with 4" of foam.


----------



## Marshfly

That cushion looks great. I want to get the one on my Caimen redone as the original owner had them do the old thin style rather than the double thick. Good to see it was that cheap. It's fun to rig a boat from scratch. You learn every inch of it and only have you to blame if you don't like anything.


----------



## Dillusion

> That cushion looks great. I want to get the one on my Caimen redone as the original owner had them do the old thin style rather than the double thick. Good to see it was that cheap. It's fun to rig a boat from scratch. You learn every inch of it and only have you to blame if you don't like anything.


If you want it done right you gotta do it yourself.

I got multiple quotes from local shops on the cushion, ranging from $300 to $220 to $160. I found this one small shop in a podunk area, but the guy is great and does good reasonable work.


----------



## brevard955

[/quote]

8ga wire.
Breaker is there in case the amperage draw exceeds what the fuse panel can handle. I honestly don't know exactly why it's there I just know you need to have one between a battery switch and the fuse panel.
The starboard is 1/4 and will be glued onto the center console with generous amounts of 5200 so no holes are made.[/quote]

A word of caution on the starboard and 5200......When I did a rewire on my old boat, I could not get 5200 to bond to starboard. I ended up having to 5200 small wood blocks (coated with epoxy), and then screw the starboard pannel to that.

Maybe I did somthing wrong, and it usually bonds. Just though I'd throw it out there. Maybe others have had different experience.

J


----------



## Dillusion

8ga wire.
Breaker is there in case the amperage draw exceeds what the fuse panel can handle. I honestly don't know exactly why it's there I just know you need to have one between a battery switch and the fuse panel.
The starboard is 1/4 and will be glued onto the center console with generous amounts of 5200 so no holes are made.[/quote]

A word of caution on the starboard and 5200......When I did a rewire on my old boat, I could not get 5200 to bond to starboard.  I ended up having to 5200 small wood blocks (coated with epoxy), and then screw the starboard pannel to that.

Maybe I did somthing wrong, and it usually bonds.  Just though I'd throw it out there.  Maybe others have had different experience.

J[/quote]

My original plan was to screw all 10 screws to the starboard for the electronics setup, and the use only four small corner thru bolts to mount to starboard to my console, so on the outside all you see is four small stainless screw heads instead of ten.

If the 5200 with a scored rear board fails to adhere and stick during the rigging process, I will resort to my four small bolts.


----------



## firecat1981

> Maybe I did somthing wrong, and it usually bonds. Just though I'd throw it out there. Maybe others have had different experience.


No that's what happened to me when I tried using some. Even when prepped with 60 grit it still came right off. Starboard and adhesives/sealants don't seem to mix well.


----------



## cutrunner

Starboard will not stick with anything


----------



## Sheremeta

I think you have to use pressure while the adhesive kicks. If that won't work what about six 10 structural thickened epoxy?


----------



## cutrunner

Nope nada


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Starboard will not stick with anything



May want try Scotch-Weld DP8005 for bonding


----------



## el9surf

I have my home made small agm battery tray fabricated out of starboard. I used a double sided exterior 3m or loctite tape to attach the tray to the floor. Tried 5200 before and it came up. Going on a year with the tray staying in place with the tape. It has a red backing paper for reference, can't remember which of the two brands it was.. It has held the battery in place through all of the bumps on the road and withstood routine water exposure.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Starboard will not stick with anything


Cut next time try these products all will hold and bond King Starboard. On custom rig jobs when I can't through bolt I use Plexus adhesives, it's the most expensive of the list but I have never had one not hold. Plexus actually cause a chemical weld to take place between the 2 dissimilar materials to form a structural bond.  The starboard must be sanded, cleaned, torched, and then glued with pressure until the adhesive has fully cured. 

5200 will not hold as others have said. 


Lord 7542-AB
3M’s Scotch-Weld DP-8005.
Plexus adhesives
Marine Tex Flexset


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Starboard will not stick with anything
> 
> 
> 
> Cut next time try these products all will hold and bond King Starboard. On custom rig jobs when I can't through bolt I use Plexus adhesives, it's the most expensive of the list but I have never had one not hold. Plexus actually cause a chemical weld to take place between the 2 dissimilar materials to form a structural bond.  The starboard must be sanded, cleaned, torched, and then glued with pressure until the adhesive has fully cured.
> 
> 5200 will not hold as others have said.
> 
> 
> Lord 7542-AB
> 3M’s Scotch-Weld DP-8005.
> Plexus adhesives
> Marine Tex Flexset
Click to expand...




> Starboard will not stick with anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May want try Scotch-Weld DP8005 for bonding
Click to expand...

Yep. What he said.


----------



## Dillusion

I'm not using the starboard as backing, I'm getting a different type of composite that sticks to 5200. The starboard is just to be a template.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Sorry that it derailed. Forgot it was your topic because there are NO skiff pics.  ;D


----------



## Dillusion

Got some parts from Hell's Bay today...little surprises.

Picking up the hull on June 21...two weeks away,


----------



## BayStYat

Pics yet?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

is there a skiff pic yet?

;D


----------



## Dillusion

> Pics yet?


Nope, they are behind schedule and should be spraying it by the end of the week.


----------



## mikeregas

> Pics yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they are behind schedule and should be spraying it by the end of the week.
Click to expand...

Does all this rain effect their ability to spray? I have a Cayenne that Erin said would start next week, so I am wondering when if this is going to slow it down. I hope not...


----------



## Dillusion

> Pics yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they are behind schedule and should be spraying it by the end of the week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does all this rain effect their ability to spray? I have a Cayenne that Erin said would start next week, so I am wondering when if this is going to slow it down. I hope not...
Click to expand...

No, an employee was sick.


----------



## Dillusion

Hull sprayed:


----------



## mikeregas

Looks sweet did you choose Sea Foam for your hull color? What about the deck color what will that be?


----------



## BayStYat

> Hull sprayed:


Now we talking


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

WHAT??????  A pic of the skiff?  Are you sure thats yours?  This is crazy! Its only 7 pages before a skiff pic?  Simply amazing!  A scene from The great outdoors comes to mind!

Color is sick Love it.


----------



## Dillusion

> Looks sweet did you choose Sea Foam for your hull color? What about the deck color what will that be?


It's guide green. The entire skiff will be guide green, deck, interior, and hull. Guide green is a color option but it is not on the color chart for awlgrip so not many people know about it. It's a Hell's Bay custom color that Ankona can order since they use the same gelcoat company.


----------



## Sheremeta

Nice color choice. It's between aqua mist and seafoam. Are you doing awlgrip nonskid on the deck? Awlgrip paint comes in any color but is mixed by awlgrip. Gelcoat can be tinted by almost anyone, some better than others.


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice color choice. It's between aqua mist and seafoam. Are you doing awlgrip nonskid on the deck?  Awlgrip paint comes in any color but is mixed by awlgrip. Gelcoat can be tinted by almost anyone, some better than others.


Aqua mist was too light for me, and seafoam was too common.

The deck comes with molded nonskid, all Ankona decks do, it's not rolled on. The entire skiff will be gelcoat, awlgrip is too expensive for a skiff in these price ranges IMO.


----------



## mikeregas

> Nice color choice. It's between aqua mist and seafoam. Are you doing awlgrip nonskid on the deck?  Awlgrip paint comes in any color but is mixed by awlgrip. Gelcoat can be tinted by almost anyone, some better than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua mist was too light for me, and seafoam was too common.
> 
> The deck comes with molded nonskid, all Ankona decks do, it's not rolled on. The entire skiff will be gelcoat, awlgrip is too expensive for a skiff in these price ranges IMO.
Click to expand...

Now you are making my color choice even more difficult


----------



## Megalops

Nice color!  Can't wait to see what you do...and then sell the bitch in 3 days.   ;D


----------



## jrjanisaitis

Now that was funny Megalops! ;D


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice color!  Can't wait to see what you do...and then sell the bitch in 3 days.   ;D


If this boat performs the way I want it to, it wont be sold for a long time.


----------



## Megalops

Anyone who put's "falls off platforms" has a decent sense of humor IMO.  Every skiff you've put together has been fantastic - I'm sure this one will be too!


----------



## Dillusion

Ankona is behind on builds right now...pickup has been pushed back to Wednesday the 26 :'(


----------



## mikeregas

> Ankona is behind on builds right now...pickup has been pushed back to Wednesday the 26  :'(


When were you supposed to pick her up? How far behind? I asked Erin when do you need my color and I haven't gotten a response yet. They were supposed to spray it this week... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

> Ankona is behind on builds right now...pickup has been pushed back to Wednesday the 26  :'(
> 
> 
> 
> When were you supposed to pick her up? How far behind? I asked Erin when do you need my color and I haven't gotten a response yet. They were supposed to spray it this week... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
Click to expand...

You'rs is not going to be sprayed this week, sorry bud.

Mine was pushed back 4 days.


----------



## mikeregas

> Ankona is behind on builds right now...pickup has been pushed back to Wednesday the 26  :'(
> 
> 
> 
> When were you supposed to pick her up? How far behind? I asked Erin when do you need my color and I haven't gotten a response yet. They were supposed to spray it this week... [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'rs is not going to be sprayed this week, sorry bud.
> 
> Mine was pushed back 4 days.
Click to expand...

That's kinda what I am figuring, as I have not giving a go ahead with any color.

One week behind is not to bad...


----------



## Dillusion

Trailer is in at ankona. The guide posts aren't installed in the pic but they are there taped to it:










Picking up the skiff next Tuesday


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

That trailer is bad a$$.  Cant wait to see a skiff on it!


----------



## Josh

Mattyvac,
Great trailer. Give some thought about having Mel add self centering rollers at two front crossbars. I, many others have had to do repair work on the leading edge of our Native SUV do to the dropped nose hitting the cross members. It is a common problem with this type of bow. Steep ramps seem, increased loading angle are he worst.
Josh


----------



## Dillusion

> Mattyvac,
> Great trailer. Give some thought about having Mel add self centering rollers at two front crossbars. I, many others have had to do repair work on the leading edge of our Native SUV do to the dropped nose hitting the cross members. It is a common problem with this type of bow. Steep ramps seem, increased loading angle are he worst.
> Josh


I know, I read all the suv threads. I specifically ordered this trailer with the V shaped crossmember but continental neglected to put it in. Notepad they covered the cross members with the yellow polyutherane covers just like the float on trailers.

I will see how that works after I properly adjust the bunks, if I hear any scratching, I Willa dd self centering rollers myself.


----------



## DuckNut

> I specifically ordered this trailer with the V shaped crossmember but continental neglected to put it in


And you accepted delivery???


----------



## Dillusion

> I specifically ordered this trailer with the V shaped crossmember but continental neglected to put it in
> 
> 
> 
> And you accepted delivery???
Click to expand...

No, ankona did. If I send the trailer back it will delay my pickup date by another week or longer and I don't want that.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I specifically ordered this trailer with the V shaped crossmember but continental neglected to put it in
> 
> 
> 
> And you accepted delivery???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ankona did. If I send the trailer back it will delay my pickup date by another week or longer and I don't want that.
Click to expand...

Make them give you a loaner trailer until yours comes in and then just swap it out. It wasn't your fault, they should step up and make it right.


----------



## Dillusion

> I specifically ordered this trailer with the V shaped crossmember but continental neglected to put it in
> 
> 
> 
> And you accepted delivery???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ankona did. If I send the trailer back it will delay my pickup date by another week or longer and I don't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make them give you a loaner trailer until yours comes in and then just swap it out. It wasn't your fault, they should step up and make it right.
Click to expand...

I live 2.5 hours away and quite frankly don't want to make the trip to ankona more than once if I don't have to. It is my decision to "settle and deal with it". It's not a huge huge issue, it's an option I requested through the continental rep via email.

Plus, ankona orders trailers for each build. Don't think they have any extras on hand to loan.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I specifically ordered this trailer with the V shaped crossmember but continental neglected to put it in
> 
> 
> 
> And you accepted delivery???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ankona did. If I send the trailer back it will delay my pickup date by another week or longer and I don't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make them give you a loaner trailer until yours comes in and then just swap it out. It wasn't your fault, they should step up and make it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 2.5 hours away and quite frankly don't want to make the trip to ankona more than once if I don't have to. It is my decision to "settle and deal with it". It's not a huge huge issue, it's an option I requested through the continental rep via email.
> 
> Plus, ankona orders trailers for each build. Don't think they have any extras on hand to loan.
Click to expand...

Yeah I understand thought you were closer than that. Should have know if you were closer you would be down there daily,  ;Did  I know I would with the anticipation of not having it yet!


----------



## Dillusion

If I lived any closer they would truly hate me lol


----------



## Taterides

Hey Matt. Can you shoot me the email you sent Continental. I'll see what I can do to fix you up. Thanks-Tate


----------



## Dillusion

> Hey Matt. Can you shoot me the email you sent Continental. I'll see what I can do  to fix you up.  Thanks-Tate


I'm just gonna call you again in a few minutes...


----------



## kamakuras

Continental (in Miami) sucks. They got my Dolphin trailer wrong three times.  The third time I gave up and the guys a Dolphin finished it up.  Should have paid extra for the Ameritrail. They did hate me at the end.


----------



## BayStYat

My Magic Tilt cost the same as my Contenintal.


----------



## Dillusion

Out of the mold


----------



## mikeregas

> Out of the mold


I can't wait to see mine like that. How much longer do you think it will take to complete the build?


----------



## Dillusion

Erin told me by next Wednesday but if that's how the boat looked two hours ago I doubt that. It's looking like next Friday.


----------



## mikeregas

How accurate are they with the delivery dates? I am assuming that this isn't your first rodeo.


----------



## BayStYat

Looks sweet Matt. 

Happy for you bra!


----------



## Dillusion

> How accurate are they with the delivery dates? I am assuming that this isn't your first rodeo.


Usually pretty good. They are just really busy right now and moving facilities soon.


----------



## jboriol

Looking good...almost time to install all your goodies!


----------



## Dillusion

> Looking good...almost time to install all your goodies!


Yup! Should have the skiff this week! Super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeregas

> Looking good...almost time to install all your goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Should have the skiff this week! Super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Matt - I bet you are super excited!!! Congrates and can't wait to see the pictures!!! I want to email Erin about every twenty minutes till I get the picture of my hull sprayed. This wait is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## Dillusion

> Looking good...almost time to install all your goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Should have the skiff this week! Super excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matt - I bet you are super excited!!! Congrates and can't wait to see the pictures!!! I want to email Erin about every twenty minutes till I get the picture of my hull sprayed. This wait is killing me!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I just called and spoke to her. My tentative date as of now is 'this thursday'. This is good because I can take off work thurs-friday this week and take care of boat stuff.


----------



## mikeregas

I don't want to bug her to much, but I this wait is killing me. Would she prefer a call to an email or should I just wait? LOL if I can...


----------



## Dillusion

If all goes to plan I will be getting the skiff tommorow...

EVERYBODY CROSS YOUR FINGERS!!!!!


----------



## mikeregas

My fingers are crossed for you!!!

I'd just like to know if mine is going to be started this week or not, that would make me happy!!!

Can't wait to see some finished pictures.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> If all goes to plan I will be getting the skiff tommorow...
> 
> EVERYBODY CROSS YOUR FINGERS!!!!!


Thank God!  Then this thread will be actually worth something




Just kidding..love ya bra!


----------



## Dillusion

Confirmed for pickup at 1:00 tommorow

Going to castaway customs at 4:00 right after for seadek install

Then home for two days of rigging.


----------



## cutrunner

So have you put a deposit down on a new skull island yet?
Hahaha


----------



## Dillusion

> So have you put a deposit down on a new skull island yet?
> Hahaha


Nah out of my price range


----------



## AfterHours2

What type of seadek are you having Tyler install? Which ever, I'm sure it will turn out awesome. Good luck on your venture..


----------



## Dillusion

> What type of seadek are you having Tyler install? Which ever, I'm sure it will turn out awesome. Good luck on your venture..


Black sanded


----------



## BayStYat

Pics or this thread is useless!!!!!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Pics or this thread is useless!!!!!!!



[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Will you PLEEEEEEEZE put some pics up son? We don't mind waiting but, Christmas is only 6 months away!!!! [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

Got to ankona at 1:00, got to castaway customs at 3:00,got home at 6:00. Was rigging until 3AM last night.

It's i shambles with now, but heres some pics:

driving home-









outboard mounted-


















seadek on gunnels









SD on platform









trim tabs on










platform on










i am detailed as hell. Notice the rubber grommet on the poling platform so the wires dont chafe or get cut, also heat shrunk the nav wiring and secured it with a wire hold










RISE AND SHINE! more work to do all day today...


----------



## cutrunner

Looks nice.
Probably my most favorite build of yours


----------



## Shadowcast

Looks good man!! Keep at it!


----------



## --AL--

Congrats! Must've been a sweet ride home!

Now, since you're riggin', how do plan on charging the batteries? No on-board charger? What about an alternator charger to keep your trolling motor battery topped off? I have both on my SUV and find them indispensable.

And how you like working in that center console?


----------



## BayStYat

MORE PICS!!!!!

Looks great Matt.

The life jackets are great thanks again.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

VERY nice, congrats. LOTS of fish waiting for you. Good Luck. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mikeregas

Can't wait to see it all tricked out!!!

Looking good!!! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

Done! Finally! Worked on the boat all day today, 11AM to 1AM the next day as of me posting right now.

I have a huge rash all over the upper half of my body, like a million red dots- from drilling and sanding fiberglass in nothing but a pair of running shorts ;D Sleeping is going to suck for the next few days while the fiberglass works its way out of my skin.

But anyway, the good stuff-

This is the back corner of the rear dry box. It's a negative terminal bus bar that I made easily accessible in case something comes loose or I need to add something in the future.

A little something from my computer modding days when I was younger...Hidden wires and only the ends drilled through










V-Marine PP holders installed:










beginning console work...you can see some stencil lines drawn with pencil...in this photo I already drilled out the holes for the cup holder and the toggles, they are being dry fitted in the pic:










more drilling and fitting:










and some more...











Now it's night time again, still rigging the console...










I requested ankona do very short console like paint it black has on his copperhead, essentially so there is no front face space above the hatch. I like it allot because it's almost as low as a side console but not quite.

Working in this tiny console SUCKS. My neck, my arms, my elbows are all killing me. My forearms are scratched to hell and it looks like it got attacked by a family of small cats with all the scratches (which are now inflamed from all the fiberglass dust lol) ;D

Extremely craptastic photo of the interior with iphone flash at night, cables are 95% tidied up here...










Console DONE. F-ING-A. 










Got me some jack daniels on the rocks and going to sleep on the couch because the bedsheets make my fiberglass skin hurt!


----------



## AfterHours2

Nice work. Rub your arms down with panty hose and it should lift the fiberglass out from your skin. Worst thing you can do is jump right in the shower and start scrubbing. It will only make matters worse..


----------



## cturner149

Looks great! I wish I had the skills and self confidence to take ok a project like that!


----------



## BayStYat

I had an Ankona console in my IPB and I also rigged my own boat. It was hell in that console. I sure was happy when I was done. 

Looks bad ass. Post pics of the whole boat.


----------



## Gramps

Killer skiff Matty! Maybe I missed it but why are you doing so much assembling and all of the rigging?

Looking forward to fishing & performance reports!


----------



## Dillusion

> Killer skiff Matty! Maybe I missed it but why are you doing so much assembling and all of the rigging?
> 
> Looking forward to fishing & performance reports!


I have very specific expectations about how I want my wiring to be done, unfortunately Ankona doesn't have any workers with the skill set to accomplish a rigging job like east cape and hell's bay- So i do it myself.

Plus, there are certain things that Ankona just will flat out not do. They will not do individual toggle switches, shark eyes, and some other things which I wanted done.

*I am not deleting the comment above out of posterity, but let me re-word what I wrote. I was tired and wrote in a short manner. Allow me to elaborate:*

I have very specific expectations about how I want my wiring to be done. I really like the way Hell's Way and East Cape do very clean wiring jobs.

Mel and Rory, who rig the boats, do have the skills to do an excellent rigging job. I don't know about their other employees, though. 

Ankona prices their boats in a certain manner so they can build a good low priced skiff. Unfortunately that price point doesn't allow hours and hours of rigging to be done to perfection. 

However, if you choose, and if you have the money, Ankona can do rigging to your hearts content like any company does...I do not have the money nor the time- so I elected to do it myself and some some cash.

Hope that makes more sense


----------



## Dillusion

Finished 'whole skiff' photos...excuse the skiff still being dirty- i just washed it down with the hose but hadent cleaned or waxed it yet.


----------



## TwoKids

Looks great man, well done. Nice job with the rigging. Now go out and enjoy it!


----------



## jboriol

Were you headed out of Avalon Park about 1ish today? I was getting gas at the Racetrac and out of the corner of my skiff radar eyes I though I caught a glance of a bad ass Native SUV! Nice ride...congrats!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

VERY NICE! Enjoy your skiff.


----------



## Sheremeta

Nice job. Mel should hire you.

There is no better sight than a 50hp 2 stk yamaha hanging on the back of a classy flats skiff.


----------



## Dillusion

> Were you headed out of Avalon Park about 1ish today?  I was getting gas at the Racetrac and out of the corner of my skiff radar eyes I though I caught a glance of a bad ass Native SUV!  Nice ride...congrats!


Yep that was me, went for the maiden test run.


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice job. Mel should hire you.
> 
> There is no better sight than a 50hp 2 stk yamaha hanging on the back of a classy flats skiff.


He actually hates me right now due to my comment above, which I will clarify in a second.


----------



## Shallow Hal

Nice skiff. I love a neat clean wiring job. Have spent to much time cleaning up other peoples spaghetti. Nice to see it done right from the start.


----------



## Shadowcast

In my opinion... if you have to worry about clean wiring and rigging that much.....you have too many wires.


----------



## Dillusion

> In my opinion... if you have to worry about clean wiring and rigging that much.....you have too many wires.


Or, you like nice things and also have OCD to go with it  

PS- I will have your measurements eventually lol the gunnel pads are multiple pieces


----------



## Shadowcast

Thanks!


----------



## oysterbreath

Excellent job! I like what you've done! The wiring is "on point!" The rigging was great. Nice post, I'm gonna have to re-read through it again. Your trailer, as you stated in your post over in my thread, is indeed exactly what I need too!


----------



## Dillusion

> Excellent job! I like what you've done! The wiring is "on point!" The rigging was great. Nice post, I'm gonna have to re-read through it again. Your trailer, as you stated in your post over in my thread, is indeed exactly what I need too!


I had had a cheap continental before, and also a brand new float on,and this continental is by far the best mix of performance,finish,and price. It really is a nice trailer and came in at $300 less than the float on with the breakaway added by the factory. Once I brought it home and did some adjustments myself, the trailer is top notch.


----------



## Johnster

Beautiful skiff nice job on the rigging

I'm an electrician myself and can totally understand the obsessiveness about getting the wiring done right. 

Do it once do it right is always my motto


----------



## saltaddict36

I was trying to send you a private message, but received a pop up stated I can only send a message if i have one post or more. I would like to speak with you in more detail about your build. pls advise if possible. I am heading to ankona tom and would love the opportunity to pick your brain for some much needed info. thank you 
erik


----------



## Dillusion

> I was trying to send you a private message, but received a pop up stated I can only send a message if i have one post or more. I would like to speak with you in more detail about your build. pls advise if possible. I am heading to ankona tom and would love the opportunity to pick your brain for some much needed info. thank you
> erik


Sent you a message back, call me anytime.


----------



## blondmonkey777

Nice setup that's one of the better rigged SUV 17 I have seen. That thing must haul ### with that 50 on such a light boat. Have you got any performance numbers with it yet


----------



## Johnster

I visited the factory Tuesday, first time seeing these boats up close and personal. I really liked the look of the SUV 17, I can't wait to get out and wet test these boats. Hopefully they'll have demo boats available soon.


----------



## Dillusion

> Nice setup that's one of the better rigged SUV 17 I have seen. That thing must haul ### with that 50 on such a light boat. Have you got any performance numbers with it yet


38mph with the 50hp


----------



## Recidivists

When trimmed and without tabbing, when do you encounter porpoising?  What speed?


----------



## Dillusion

> When trimmed and without tabbing, when do you encounter porpoising?  What speed?


Porpoising is only in certain conditions that I really haven't narrowed down yet. From what I gather so far it is only when I have another person with me on the back cushion after about 3/4 throttle.

Another issue I'm having is one of my trim tab actuators goes down faster than the other by about 1/4" lol ;D It makes the boat uneven until I give that side a little more tab.


----------



## Recidivists

Yeah, I wonder how accurate the trim tab led switch is. I'd have to swap out a whole other control box and switch. Not worth it.

How squirrelly does she get at WOT and 38 mph? Any chine walk?


----------



## Dillusion

> Yeah, I wonder how accurate the trim tab led switch is.  I'd have to swap out a whole other control box and switch.  Not worth it.
> 
> How squirrelly does she get at WOT and 38 mph?  Any chine walk?


No 'squirellyness' what-so-ever. The only time the boat gets a little weird is when you are quartering rough chop too fast and the bow steer from the sharp V-entry almost throws you off the skiff. Ask my girl how I know this ;D I got yelled at a few times two weekends ago when the water was really bad in the IRL. 

Even at WOT there is no chine walk and if properly trimmed and with proper weight distrubition on the skiff for your gear and passengers, it's very comfortable and easy to maneuver.

The skiff is a little tough to turn when you are tabbed down, but that is with any skiff...you need to tab back up or slow down and jerk the wheel to blow the skiff's rear end out to make a sharp turn.


----------



## richard12

We're you on lake Conway for wipeout?


----------



## AfterHours2

> We're you on lake Conway for wipeout?


Not sure about Matty but I went out this morning and filled half my rig up with empty cans and bottles from the litter bugs yesterday...


----------



## richard12

I bet there were quite a few boats out there Saturday.


----------



## Dillusion

> We're you on lake Conway for wipeout?


Yes I was there. Spoke to half a dozen people about the boat.


----------



## Dillusion

Not sure if I posted a final photo of my console wiring so here it is:


----------



## andrewjdunn

I dig the cup holders from page 10! What brand are those? People underestimate the value of a good cup holder on a boat haha


----------



## Dillusion

> I dig the cup holders from page 10! What brand are those? People underestimate the value of a good cup holder on a boat haha


Got them on eBay, just search for stainless steel marine cup holder.


----------



## TwoKids

> I'm not using the starboard as backing, I'm getting a different type of composite that sticks to 5200. The starboard is just to be a template.


What backing did you end up using and did you end up using 5200 to adhere?


----------



## Dillusion

> I'm not using the starboard as backing, I'm getting a different type of composite that sticks to 5200. The starboard is just to be a template.
> 
> 
> 
> What backing did you end up using and did you end up using 5200 to adhere?
Click to expand...

I dont know what it's called but you can message user 'caucasian sensation' on here and he can tell you

yes I used 5200


----------



## Sheremeta

That's Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene plastic or ABS


----------



## Bissell

It's called aquaplas I believe, like starboard but bonds with 5200..


----------



## Sheremeta

I'm pretty sure it's the same stuff just with a trendy name


----------



## Bissell

Wasn't saying your wrong casa I was just givin the name, this is what I found online. 

"Aqua-Plas V has the moisture resistance of plastic, the screw retention of hard wood, and the rigidity to be used in cleat blocks, bulkheads, stringers, and transoms inserts. Aqua-Plas V has been specifically engineered to meet the needs and requirements of the boat builder who lays-up fiberglass. AQUA-PLAS V is a specially compounded alloy polymer that allows for the adhesion of fiberglass and commercial adhesives.

Manufactured especially for fiberglass boat builders
Adheres to fiberglass with no surface preparation
Creates a structural bond that offers screw retention up to 1000 lbs/psi"


----------



## JRP

Hi Matt nicest build yet the wiring job is unreal have always enjoyed your posts PM sent need opinion . Thanks so much JRP


----------

